
Finland implements “housing as a right” as a solution to homelessness - thirduncle
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/apr/12/finland-homelessness-rough-sleepers-britain
======
timonoko
Pre-2000 housing solution from Helsinki:
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/MqwRWdgkN0oynyTw1](https://photos.app.goo.gl/MqwRWdgkN0oynyTw1)

